# Noire Telling Me My Kontakt Version is Too Old....??



## tomhartmanmusic (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm on Mac, Kontakt version 5.8.1
Native Access says all my software is up to date.
Try to load Noire for the first time, says my Kontakt version is too old.
Now what?
Downloaded Kontakt 6 player, it doesn't even show up in either Cubase or Pro Tools.

What am I missing here?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 18, 2020)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> I'm on Mac, Kontakt version 5.8.1
> Native Access says all my software is up to date.
> Try to load Noire for the first time, says my Kontakt version is too old.
> Now what?
> ...



In Kontakt 6 player settings, perhaps you need to check the library box under the libraries tab to make it show? I don’t have Noire so I’m not 100%


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Aug 18, 2020)

OK figured it out. It does show, but when you go to load it, it says "Your Kontakt version is too old." It requires Kontakt player 6. I didn't think 6 was installing, but then read that it will never be listed as Kontakt 6, just "KONTAKT"....tried that, works! Thanks and sorry for the false alarm.


----------

